# Mansfield, OH Olivia-BABY F Pet ID: N1 10/7



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14822126
My Contact Info
Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892








More About Olivia- Special Do.Just look at this sweetheart!! How could she be a stray??? She came in on 10/7/09 and she is just as sweet and as cute as can be. Better hurry in to see this one, she will adopted quickly. She is about 4 months old. She is listed as a Special Dog. Adoption price is $211.00. The dog tag is prorated for a puppy of this age to finish off the year. 
Large Baby Female Dog Pet ID: N1 10/7


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another adorable peanut! 

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What a cutie. Look at that face!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

How could you not miss this?????


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for the baby


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

They now have this listed by her name on PF
Olivia-Prison Program
The PF link I posted still brings her up,but I am not seeing her listed when I click onto the shelter.


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I have to wonder why a puppy has ended up in the Prison Program -surely she could have been adopted fairly quickly from the shelter, she is so cute. Perhaps there are issues they are not being up front about, but this seems odd to me. 

_______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So does that mean she's safe? I've heard these prison programs train the dogs?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I believe they train them then they come back to the shelter. This seems very strange as she was so young someone would have taken her.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought it was odd also.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

They usually put them in the prison program if they feel they have potential to be a good dog and give them training. Its a good thing!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Why would anybody not want this little girl. Puppies usually get adopted out fast.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Times are tough, my new rescue is an owner surrendered puppy that was pulled after a two hour extension was granted to her. 
Dog may not be doing well in the shelter and as a result may not come across OK to potential adopters. I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------

